# ice fishin pics



## genzbug

i'm sure there are some small lakes up there that people are ice fishing on, SO LETS SEE THEM PICS


----------



## darkhouseartist

Hope this gets someone in the mood for dark house spearing...


----------



## njsimonson

I love it Darkhouseartist! Great work, I've never speared with any success, but have always been a fan of the hand-carved decoys. You need to get that puppy tinned up and sell it as a den decoration!!!


----------



## wuttheflock

Saturday 12/12/09


----------



## genzbug

wuttheflock said:


> Saturday 12/12/09


nice slabs :beer:


----------



## cavedude

4 1/4 lb. (CPR)


----------



## genzbug

cavedude said:


> 4 1/4 lb. (CPR)


thats a nice eye :beer:


----------



## cavedude

Thanks genzbug, we've been catching all of our larger walleyes jigging them in the house rather than tip-ups.


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

here are a few fomr the last few days hope you like them


----------



## Duckslayer100

TeamWaterfowl,
I'm guessin....South Dakota?


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

lake winne MN


----------



## wuttheflock

Nice mixed bag!! Crappies from the main lake or one of the smaller connected lakes ?


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

it was alll on the big lake


----------



## Duckslayer100

I stand corrected! Nice work! I was planning on making a trip to Leech and maybe Winnie later this year, so leave some for me


----------



## rednek

here is some pics of my season so far... wish i wouldnt of forgot my camera on a few of the days, seems when i did i broke a pb :lol:


----------



## rednek

a couple more... got the biggest perch of the year, little over 13. and some of my christmas presents, mostly from me :lol:


----------



## Doogie

That Willow Creek res?


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

here are a few more


----------



## laviii

How mach ice out there? Nice to see that there is some ice out there that is good to go on. We about for the dogs to run on not safe for me to go out there.


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

where i fish we got 18'' most lakes
more pics


----------



## genzbug

TeamWaterfowl said:


> where i fish we got 18'' most lakes
> more pics


awesome pics thanks guys :beer:


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

dont any one take pics?? :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Looks like that one pike had a lampray stuck on him for some time.


----------



## Doogie

Pike from local golf course marina yesterday

















Grayling from local lake on Thursday


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

one more day on the lake hope you guy like!!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

*Red River SUMO's!*


----------



## laviii

Some nice fish's there (Backwater Eddy). How big if gear was used for them?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

On average I believe 6 lb and 10 lb test, on 30" med/hvy to 42" med combo's.

My personal preference is 2/10 or 4/15 Power Pro Ice Line, or Gama 8 lb ESP Polar Ice Line on a 32" Med/Hvy Frabill Bro combo.

*Reel Baits Red Tail Flasher Jigs* in 1/2 and 3/4 oz on the Red have been good, also *Salmo Chubby Darters* (_LBD, GMO, HP_) and Salmo Zippers (_GMO, FT, GFT, HP_).


----------



## laviii

:thumb: 
I have never fished walleye or big walleye. but the gear is like laker use 12lb,15lb on med 36".


----------



## Backwater Eddy

We try to stay with thin line, like braids, they are more river friendly and keep the lure in the flasher cone better. We often drill 2 holes side bye side to allow for some drift in the current. The free hole is nice when you hook-up on a sumo eye and your free to concentrate on the task at hand and not jump to get the ducer out of the hole.

We also fish Barbless hooks, so NO SLACK in the line is a must, or they often shake off at the hole. The longer Laker style ice rods help here too, to keep the barbless jigs tight.


----------



## thurdypointer

42 inch 18.4 pounds
Lake Winnipeg, January 4


----------



## genzbug

awesome fish :beer:


----------

